# Gentoo Update nach änderung der CFLAGs

## capser

Hallo,

ich weiß das Thema ist wohl schon öfter behandelt worden, habe dazu auch schon viel gelesen, nur leider so 100% sicher bin ich mir noch nicht, und würde mich deshalb freuen vielleicht noch ne kleine Hilfe oder Info zu bekommen. Jedenfalls kurz die Ausgangslage, wir haben ein Gentoo system übernommen, das schon länger nicht mehr upgedatet worden ist, und auch absolut unbrauchbare CFLAGS hatte, diese haben wir nun nach bestem wissen auf den optimalen Stand gebracht.

Auf dem System läuft ein Apache Webserver, auf welchen mehrere Internetauftritte liegen, die ebenfalls die MySQL Datenbank nutzen. Mail oder sonstiges läuft eigentlich nicht. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sollte man ja nach änderung der CFLAGS am besten ein : 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e world

 

machen, frage dazu ob ich das denn richtig verstanden habe ?

Und die 2te frage die ich mir stelle und extrem wichtig wäre, kann ich das denn im laufenden Betrieb machen? denn ich denke ein we wird das ja schon dauern können, und die Internetseiten sollten solange eigentlich erreichbar sein, deshalb die frage ist es sinnvoll, oder wäre es ratsamer die Internetsieten solange auf einen anderen Server auszulagern, was natürlich ein extremer Zeitaufwand bedeuten würde.

würde mich freuen ein paar tips zu bekommen

danke und gruss

capser

----------

## slick

Das mit emerge -e world hast Du vollkommen richtig verstanden (ganz genau betrachtet sollte man vorher sogar zweimal(!) emerge -e system durchführen). Dabei werden auch ältere Pakete upgedatet. Das emerge -e world ist allerdings (bei Änderung der CFLAGS) nur dann erforderlich wenn Du explizit wünscht das alle Pakete sofort die neuen CFLAGS benutzen sollen. Ansonsten werden die Pakete nach und nach durch Updates ersetzt.

Da gemäß Deiner Aussage die Maschine länger nicht gepflegt wurde, würde ich (abhängig von der Ausgabe von emerge -pvuDN world) schon die Seiten auf eine andere Maschine legen, denn wenn das System wirklich sehr alt ist werden einige Update laufen, die ggf. auch anschliessender manueller Überprüfung/Anpassung bedürfen. (und evt. wird durch update gcc "nochmal" ein emerge world fällig) Von daher wäre es ratsam erst den Server komplett aufzufrischen und dann erst produktiv einzusetzen, obwohl ein "Hintergrund"-Update durchaus möglich ist.

Sollte die Installation sogar sehr alt sein, würde es sich u.U. sogar lohnen das System komplett neu aufzusetzen statt sich mit den Updates "rumzuplagen".

----------

## capser

mod-edit: Posts zum Thema 2x emerge -e system (und Guenther Brunthaler) abgesplittet nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506702.html --slick

wow erstmal schonmal vielen dank für die Infos, den anderen Thread werde ich mir wohl auch erst nochmal genauer durchlesen müssen...

 *Quote:*   

> Sollte die Installation sogar sehr alt sein, würde es sich u.U. sogar lohnen das System komplett neu aufzusetzen statt sich mit den Updates "rumzuplagen".

 

also so alt würde ich nicht sagen, das letzte update ist ca ein jahr alt, und der Prozesser ist immerhin ein pentium 4 mit 3 Ghz... ich weiss in der heutigen zeit der dualcore prozessor nicht die welt, aber für einen server denke ich durchaus ausreichend.

 *Quote:*   

>  (abhängig von der Ausgabe von emerge -pvuDN world)

 

sieht folgendermaßen aus :

```
Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

dev-php/php

... done!

[blocks B     ] <net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r6 (is blocking net-ftp/ftpbase-0.00)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libungif (is blocking media-libs/giflib-4.1.4)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.4-r6] USE="debug* -bootstrap -build -doc -gpm* -minimal -nocxx -unicode" 2,259 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 [3.0-r12] USE="nls -afs% -bashlogger -build" 2,514 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2] 1,986 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] USE="emacs nls -doc -nocxx%" 6,939 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20050602] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.15.92.0.2-r10] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla%" 12,299 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3 [1.3.12-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3] USE="nls" 299 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d] USE="nls -static" 982 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 [4.1.4] USE="nls -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1  USE="fortran nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla" 27,694 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a  322 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 [2.3.5-r2] USE="nls nptl* -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -nptlonly -profile" 15,523 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1 [1.2.11] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2 [4.1.20-r1] USE="nls -build -static" 759 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03 [1.4.2.02] USE="-X% -alsa% -browserplugin% -doc -mozilla* -nsplugin%" 33,570 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 [4.2.52_p2] USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcltk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.6-r1] USE="berkdb debug -gdbm* -ithreads" 9,886 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.6-r6] USE="berkdb debug -build -doc -gdbm* -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7e-r2] USE="emacs zlib -bindist -test" 3,213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  USE="perl -minimal" 63 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04 [1.01] 5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  USE="perl -minimal" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 [2.4.2] USE="berkdb ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -gdbm* -ipv6 -nocxx -tk% -ucs2" 7,827 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17 [1.2.11] 227 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-build -static" 181 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.33 [2.11] USE="nls" 1,749 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] USE="emacs%" 903 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] USE="perl% -minimal%" 7 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9 [2.8.3-r1] USE="nls% python%" 562 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls% -static" 679 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1] USE="-hardened" 947 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 [1.5.20] 2,853 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] 272 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2  USE="berkdb crypt java mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -gdbm -kerberos -ldap* -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018 [0.2016-r1] USE="perl% -minimal%" 17 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.50 [1.46] USE="perl% -minimal%" 377 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3 [5.0] USE="-doc%" 552 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/mailbase-1 [0.00-r9] USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10 [2.1.5-r2] USE="mbox mysql pam sasl* ssl -cdb% -hardened% -ipv6 -ldap* -mailwrapper -nis% -postgres -vda" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r3 [21.4] USE="nls -X* -Xaw3d -leim -lesstif -motif -nosendmail" 19,925 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1 [3.0-r2] 393 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  USE="-ipv6*" 115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/ftpbase-0.00  USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.2.10-r7 [1.2.10-r1] USE="mysql ncurses% pam ssl tcpd -authfile% -hardened -ipv6 -ldap* -noauthunix% -postgres -sendfile% -shaper -softquota -xinetd%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.2 [0.89] 7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.86  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/mon-0.99.2-r2 [0.99.2-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12  USE="berkdb -gdbm* -ldap*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mime-types-5 [4] 6 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58  USE="debug ssl -apache2* -doc -ldap* -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec -static-modules -threads" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1] USE="pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap* -libedit -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static" 919 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.11-r2 [1.5.8-r2] USE="berkdb% crypt debug% imap mbox nls sasl* ssl -buffysize -cjk -gdbm% -gnutls% -gpgme% -idn% -nntp -pop% -smime% -vanilla" 3,129 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 [2.6-r4] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.24 [2.4.19-r1] USE="debug* nls" 101 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.32 [2.2.27] USE="debug* nls" 145 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1 [5.2.1-r6] USE="acl nls -build -static" 4,989 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86] USE="-bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.15-r3 [1.11.13-r1] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 157 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1 [070-r1] 185 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 40,118 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/nagios-plugins-1.4.2  USE="mysql ssl -ipv6 -ldap* -nagios-dns -nagios-game -nagios-ntp -nagios-ping -nagios-ssh -postgres -radius -samba -snmp -ups" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.5.2 [1.9.0-r1] USE="-static" 131 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.00-r4] USE="debug* -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,402 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1 [3.1.4-r4] USE="nls -build" 2,256 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5] USE="-build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="bzip2* nls -build -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r7] USE="debug* pam" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1 [7.13.2] USE="ssl -ares -gnutls% -idn% -ipv6 -kerberos% -krb4% -ldap* -test%" 1,404 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.7] USE="debug* ncurses nls spell -build -justify -minimal% -slang -unicode" 1,145 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52 [5.50-r2] 1,113 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.13 [1.11] 92 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.0.20040617-r3 [4.2.0.20040617-r2] USE="debug* ssl -caps% -ipv6 -logrotate% -openntpd -parse-clocks" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/nail-11.25-r3 [11.22] USE="ssl -net%" 261 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/logwatch-7.1 [6.0.2] 204 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.2-r1 [1.2] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r4] 21 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 1,022 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="debug" 56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="debug" 66 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="debug" 45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5  USE="debug" 127 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1  USE="debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1  USE="debug -ipv6" 1,386 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="debug -ipv6" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="debug -ipv6" 234 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%" 941 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="-X" 258 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="debug" 234 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="debug" 505 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="debug" 220 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="debug -ipv6" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="debug" 340 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="debug -xprint" 511 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="debug" 47 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="debug" 207 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="debug" 225 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="debug" 44 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="debug" 223 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="debug" 85 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="debug" 587 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="debug" 96 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  USE="debug -ipv6" 577 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="debug" 73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="debug" 60 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 826 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,812 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 41 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1 [4.13] USE="python -build" 543 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 143 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="debug" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="debug" 180 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  USE="perl -minimal" 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  400 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="debug -ipv6" 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="debug" 54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="debug" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="debug" 240 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  USE="debug" 374 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 2,844 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="debug" 90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="debug" 246 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="debug -xprint" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="debug -minimal" 94 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.38] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 [2.12r] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 1,503 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3 [9.0-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-215 [200-r3] USE="truetype -Xaw3d -toolbar -unicode" 765 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="debug -dri -ipv6 -minimal -xprint" 5,871 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5  USE="debug" 474 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="debug" 266 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="debug" 247 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="debug" 233 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="debug" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 249 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 243 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,039 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="debug" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="debug -ipv6" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="debug -dri" 326 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="debug -dri" 255 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="debug" 221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 241 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="debug" 211 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="debug" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 227 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="debug -dri" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="debug" 256 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="debug" 78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="debug -dri" 667 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="debug -dri" 338 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="debug -dri" 579 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="debug" 201 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="debug" 232 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  562 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="debug" 291 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="debug" 42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="debug" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="debug" 252 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="debug" 272 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  USE="debug" 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="debug -dri" 368 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="debug -dri" 355 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0  458 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glut-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  795 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="debug" 270 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r1] USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev% keyboard% mouse% -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fbdev% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i740% -i810% -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vesa% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12 [1.2.8] USE="-doc" 606 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gd-2.0.33 [2.0.32] USE="jpeg png truetype xpm% -fontconfig%" 573 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4 [4.1.3] USE="-X* -rle%" 591 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/GD-2.30 [2.18] USE="gif jpeg perl% png truetype xpm% -minimal%" 247 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  USE="debug tcpd -alsa -ipv6 -static" 361 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3 [0.98.39-r1] USE="-build -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  USE="esd* opengl xv -X* -aalib -alsa -arts -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -pic -svga -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r1 [3.7.2] USE="jpeg% zlib% -jbig% -nocxx%" 1,313 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/links-2.1_pre20  USE="jpeg png sdl ssl tiff -X* -directfb -fbcon -gpm* -javascript -livecd -svga -unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ming-0.2a  309 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/php-toolkit-1.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 [2.6.19] USE="debug% python readline -doc% -ipv6 -test%" 3,338 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1] USE="nls" 939 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.17 [1.1.12] USE="crypt debug% python" 1,865 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4  USE="-gpm*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1 [2.2.28] USE="berkdb crypt debug perl readline sasl* ssl tcpd -gdbm* -ipv6 -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays% -samba -slp" 3,668 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  USE="-X* -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r4  USE="berkdb bzip2 cli crypt curl debug ftp gd imap ming mysql ncurses nls pcre posix readline reflection sasl session sharedmem simplexml sockets spell spl ssl truetype xml xmlrpc xpm xsl zlib -adabas -apache -apache2 -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -iconv -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -snmp -soap -solid -sqlite -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -unicode -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx -xmlreader -xmlwriter -yaz -zip" 6,227 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.8.2  USE="-vhosts" 1,966 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/ctags-5.5.4-r2 [5.5.4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-6.4 [6.3.068] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd" 4,752 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-6.4 [6.3.068] USE="acl nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -gpm* -minimal -ruby -vim-with-x" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20051221 [20050325] USE="-ignore-glep31" 18 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1  324 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6-r1 [1.6.8] 121 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/xemacs-21.4.15-r3  USE="berkdb jpeg png tiff -X* -Xaw3d -athena -canna -dnd -freewnn -gpm* -ldap* -motif -mule -nas -neXt -postgres -xface" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.3.11d [3.1.6] 3,639 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  USE="-doc -ipv6* -static" 418 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [382-r2] USE="-unicode%" 480 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/htmldoc-1.8.24  USE="ssl -X*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webmin-1.250 [1.230] USE="ssl -apache2 -postgres -webmin-minimal" 8,994 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Curses-1.13 [1.08] USE="perl% -minimal%" 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/mod_python-3.1.4-r1 [3.1.3-r1] 301 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2 [21.6] USE="nls -X% -ipv6%" 238 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2 [0.96-r1] USE="-custom-cflags% -netboot -static" 79 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="acl -build -ipv6% -static -xinetd%" 754 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 43 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1 [1.2.11-r3] USE="-extensions -ipv6 -static" 187 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ipac-ng-1.31-r2 [1.31] USE="gd -postgres% -sqlite" 26 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webalizer-2.01.10-r12 [2.01.10-r4] USE="nls% -apache2 -geoip% -search% -vhosts% -xtended%" 15 kB

Total size of downloads: 310,663 kB

```

wobei ich den ganzen X-kram noch rauschmeissen will vorher, den haben wir eh noch nie benutzt.

also hoffe damit könnte ich doch versuchen es im laufenden betrieb zu machen oder?

Zumal apache eh über ein tar archiv selber kompiliert wurde, also nicht das ausm portage tree beutzt wird.

----------

## slick

Also meine persönliche Meinung ist das Ding komplett neu aufzusetzen. Ist doch ein ziemliches Durcheinander. Und 1 Jahr im Gentoo-Universum ist verdammt lang.

Schon wenn ich sehe:

```
[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1) 

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1) 
```

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r4  USE="...
```

Ok, es ist nur ein relativ simpel, aber letzlich eine ziemliche Umstellung die schnell schiefgehen könnte. Würde ich ungern auf einem laufendem _Produktivsystem_ machen wollen.

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58  USE="... -apache2* ...
```

Genau so was. Was das für Blödsinn? Das Useflags finde ich ziemlich unpassend. Da aber einfach nachzuziehen würde wieder updaten von mehr als einem Paket bedeuten. (z.B. noch php).

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r4  USE="... mysql ..."
```

Ok, php mit mysql, aber wo ist die mysql in der Liste? Die sollte nach einem Jahr auch veraltet sein, taucht aber bei den Updates nicht auf. Ein ziemliches Durcheinander.

```
[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 
```

gcc 3.4? Aktuell ist 4.1.1. Mal abgesehen davon sollte man nach dem emerge des gcc das System und ggf. World sowieso neu bauen.

Von daher würde ich die Konfigurationen sichern und ein sauberes System aufsetzen und entsprechend neu konfigurieren. Denn einiger dieser Updates können Probleme verursachen, da gibts jeweils einiges Threads dazu. Die müßtest Du ggf. alle mitgelesen haben oder ggf. noch lesen. 

Man kann das alles "on-the-fly" machen, aber das bedarf einer gewissen Erfahrung, die ich Dir mit dem Verfassen dieses Threads abspreche (ohne das es jetzt böse oder arogant gemeint sein soll).

EDIT: Achso, und außer X hätte ich auch bei

```
net-misc/telnet-bsd
```

einen gewissen Schmerz auf einem Server. Über app-admin/webmin auf einer Gentoo-Maschine läßt sich ja noch streiten  :Wink: 

----------

## capser

 *Quote:*   

> Man kann das alles "on-the-fly" machen, aber das bedarf einer gewissen Erfahrung, die ich Dir mit dem Verfassen dieses Threads abspreche (ohne das es jetzt böse oder arogant gemeint sein soll).
> 
> 

 

keine angst ich fasse das schon nicht böse auf, das ich noch nicht so erfahren bin weiss ich deswegen bin ich ja noch hier um zu lernen, gerade im Umgang mit gentoo... das die use flags ein wenig durch den wind sind habe ich auch schon gesehen. Wie gesagt haben die maschine übernommen, besser gesagt der der sie aufgesetzt hat den gibt es nicht mehr, und nun soll ich mich darum kümmern.

Natürlich wäre es vielleicht am einfachsten das ding neu aufzusetzten vielleicht wird es auch darauf hinauslaufen, Das einzige Problem bleibt halt einzig das der Server nicht bei uns liegt, und dort ca 10 Domains liegen, da besteht halt entweder die möglichkeit während dessen einen neuen server zu mieten und den dort anzuschliessen, was einiges kostet. Oder aber alle Namesserver einträge für jede domain umzuleiten, und anschliessend server neu aufsetzten und wieder zurück die IP Einträge, was ebenfalls ein nicht gerade unerheblicher auffwand wäre.

von daher bin ich noch am abwägen... also klar ist das einige packete sowieso erstmal rausfliegen können bevor man was neu machen würde. 

Das Thema mysql-apache-php kann eigentlich auch komplett raus, da das noch manuell eingerichtet wurde... warum bin ich mir auch noch nicht schluessig, aber das wurde manuell kompiliert.

von daher haette ich gedacht das es vielleicht am einfachsten das ganze nach und nach zu bereinigen, muss ja nicht alles morgen laufen, denn der server ansich läuft ja ohne probleme, nur halt aus gründen der sicherheit und verwaltbarkeit würde ich gerne mal aufräumen.

Ich sehe schon an deinen kommentaren das es ne menge einarbeitungszeit braucht, und ich "noch" nicht die nötige erfahrung habe. Aber ist es nicht auch möglich das system nach und nach zu emergen und dann sich schritt für schritt die probleme zu lösen?

Werde natürlich selber auch nochmal weiter recherchieren und drüber nachdenken was am geschicktesten wäre, aber schonmal vielen dank für die bisherigen tips.

----------

## slick

 *capser wrote:*   

> Ich sehe schon an deinen kommentaren das es ne menge einarbeitungszeit braucht, und ich "noch" nicht die nötige erfahrung habe. Aber ist es nicht auch möglich das system nach und nach zu emergen und dann sich schritt für schritt die probleme zu lösen?

 

Du kannst es so machen, und sicherlich wirst Du hier im Forum ausreichend Hilfe finden, allerding sage nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt. Und wenn dann solltest Du zumindest teilweise den Server "vom Netz" nehmen für solche Arbeiten.

Z.B. php: Um das umzustellen mußt Du erst die alte Version deinstallieren und dann die neue drauf. Das _könnte_ u.U. zur Folge haben das in der Zeit des Umstellens alle PHP-Seiten als Textdateien angezeigt werden, was nicht schön ist wenn Passworte drin stehen. Du könntest dann vorab Binärpalete bauen (daheim oder im chroot) und dann den Apache kurz "vom Netz" nehmen und installieren, da geht viel schneller. Die Frage ists ob sichs dann sofort "verträgt", im schlimmsten Fall ist danach PHP erstmal nicht funktional, weil Abhängigkeiten oder Useflags nicht passen. (Ok, es gibt auch paar Dirty-Tricks fürs schnelle Wechseln trotz Blocking, aber ob das sauber läuft kann ich nicht garantieren, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3002496.html#3002496)

Du kannst Dir natürlich, entsprechend Platz daheim vorrausgesetzt, das komplette System "nach Hause kopieren", dort umstellen und testen und dann in einem Rutsch durch Zurückspielen den Server neu aufsetzen. Das würde ich am ehesten empfehlen.

----------

## capser

 *Quote:*   

> Du kannst Dir natürlich, entsprechend Platz daheim vorrausgesetzt, das komplette System "nach Hause kopieren", dort umstellen und testen und dann in einem Rutsch durch Zurückspielen den Server neu aufsetzen. Das würde ich am ehesten empfehlen.

 

Tja also auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen... das klingt mir ja fast am geschicktesten... genug platz dafür haben wir hier bestimmt... zwar nicht die gleiche Hardware, aber das sollte ja das geringste Problem sein. Dazu hätte ich gerne nochmal eine Frage. Wir haben auf unserem Server folgende Partitionen :

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md1     /            ext2      noauto,noatime     1 1

/dev/sda2    none         swap      sw                 0 0

/dev/sdb2    none         swap      sw                 0 0

/dev/md5     /usr         ext2      defaults           1 1

/dev/md6     /var         ext2      defaults           1 1

/dev/md7     /opt         ext2      defaults           1 1

/dev/md8     /disc1       ext2      defaults           1 1

```

wobei auf der /disc1 wirklich nur die reinen daten liegen, und dort eigentlich alles beim alten bleiben kann... könnte man dann nicht auch einfach "zu Hause" ein blankes System aufsetzten, so anpassen das der Apache mit den richtigen verzeichnissen auf disc1 läuft und dann einfach das neu gemachte System einfach drüberbügeln?

Wenn ja das System zu Hause sauber neu aufsetzen sollte nicht das Problem sein, aber wie bekommt man es dann am besten wieder drüber installiert? Also ich würde jetzt wie folgt vorgehen und hoffe ihr berichtigt mich oder sagt so auf kein fall.

Also das neu gebaute System mitnehmen zum Server, das System mit ner minimal-cd booten, die Partitionen wieder identisch mounten und komplett "leeren" bis auf disc1 natürlich und dann das zu hause kompilierte System rauf kopieren.

liege ich damit falsch oder sollte das klappen ?

----------

## slick

Das OT hat mich etwas genervt, habe die Posts nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506702.html abgespalten

----------

## slick

 *capser wrote:*   

> Also das neu gebaute System mitnehmen zum Server, das System mit ner minimal-cd booten, die Partitionen wieder identisch mounten und komplett "leeren" bis auf disc1 natürlich und dann das zu hause kompilierte System rauf kopieren.
> 
> liege ich damit falsch oder sollte das klappen ?

 

Ja, so meinte ich das. Schau Dir mal die HowTo zu stage4 an, dann sollte es klar sein. Da die Hardware daheim anders ist, würde ich die CFLAGS erstmal nicht zu agressiv setzen, das kannst Du später auf dem Server und dann dort "im Hintergrund" die gleichen Pakete neu bauen, also bei Bedarf.

----------

## Gibheer

also ich habe letztes Wochenende die CFLAGS geaendert und bin auf den neuen gcc umgestiegen, mit ein paar kleinen pannen, wofuer ich allerdings nichts konnte.

Das war ein PII 350, hat also dementsprechend lang gedauert bei nem kleinen Server, wobi gcc und glibc am nervendaufreibensten.

Wie bin ich vorgegangen: Zuerst hab ich den gcc gebaut, dann die glibc, doch da hing es, weil die glibc was besseres brauch als i386, was noch als CFLAG eingestellt war. Also hab ich das auf i^*^ geaendert und dann die binutils, gcc und glibc neu gebaut.

Danach hab ich dann ein emerge -e system und danach ein emerge -e world gemacht, dann noch den kernel auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht, configs bereinigt und fertig war das aktualisierte System. Zwischendurch hat mein Bruder mal das Stromkabel rausgezogen, so dass mitten im kompilieren der rechner ausging und dann eben nicht mehr gestartet hat, weil ja die ganzen configs noch nciht gemacht waren,  aber wir haben es hinbekommen ^^

Was ich dir raten wuerde, entmisste unbedingt deine USE-Flags und ueberlege genau was du brauchst, damit dein System sauberer wird und damit auch leichter zu administrieren.

Wegen dem Update von apache und php: nimm spar dir die beiden sachen am besten bis zum schluss auf, informiere die Leute bei beginn, das der server mal offline geht und dann laesst du das schnell durchrauschen. Innerhalb eines Tages sollte das gegessen sein und das ist noch vertretbar fuer die leute *malvorraussetz* ;o)

----------

## capser

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, so meinte ich das. Schau Dir mal die HowTo zu stage4 an, dann sollte es klar sein. Da die Hardware daheim anders ist, würde ich die CFLAGS erstmal nicht zu agressiv setzen, das kannst Du später auf dem Server und dann dort "im Hintergrund" die gleichen Pakete neu bauen, also bei Bedarf.

 

Ja ich denke das klingt wohl am einfachsten... so werde ich dann den Server nur vom netz nehmen müssen wenn ich das stage4 installiere, was wohl hoffentlich nicht mehr als ein paar std dauern sollte mit allen anpassungen. Also schonmal vielen dank für die Tips, damit sollte das ganze dann wohl zum laufen zu bringen zu sein....

----------

